# FODMAP vs Paleo Diet?



## Leon (Sep 3, 2011)

What has worked better for you and have either worked effectively for you?


----------



## Common Response (Dec 26, 2009)

Leon said:


> What has worked better for you and have either worked effectively for you?


The Paleolithic diet consists mainly of fish, grass-fed pasture raised meats, vegetables, fruit, roots, and nuts, and excludes grains, legumes, dairy products, salt, refined sugar, and processed oils.It's perfect for those who are lactose intolerant, as well as those with fructan issues (wheat etc) but doesn't take into account high FODMAP fruit and vegetables which might include fructose & polyols.I would say, for those who have a genetic background giving them a similar digestive system to that associated with stone age man (theoretical)then the paleolithic diet might be perfect.On the other hand, those who have a genetically, or otherwise, compromised digestive system which is unable to digest or absorb fructose, lactose, polyols, fructans and GOS should have a greater success by modifying their diet to eliminate high FODMAP.NB: Refined sugar (sucrose) is one of the friendlier sugars as its molecular chains include equal parts of fructose & glucose making it easier to absorb in low quantity. Refined sugar is more a problem for weight control, diabetes and tooth decay. Its the high fructose/high polyol fruits which are the greater problem for those with intolerance/malabsorption.


----------



## Korga (Sep 8, 2011)

The Paleo Diet brought me some relief but I still had sporadic flare-ups because I had FODMAP issues. You might try it and see how it goes.


----------



## kettler (May 17, 2011)

A paleo diet can be a FODMAP diet and a FODMAP diet can be a paleo diet. The best would be one that combines both. High in meat and fat, and various cooked vegetables as tolerated.


----------

